# Boet sweet itch rug,what drama!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My new girl has one!!! brand new she ripped it coming home in the trailer i attempted to remove and replace it today,took me ages to get it on! really awkward,i just hope practice makes perfect!!! how do you go about riding with one on?? surley you wouldnt put the saddle on top


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i saw one of these on ebay and was like  glad you know how to put it on if it was me it would have stayed off!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

They are a nightmare to get on and off .They are great rugs but rip so easily.
They are not designed to be ridden in though.
It does get easier with practice so don't worry lol.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

definatly getting easier!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

We did ride with are's not the belly bit though


----------

